

Steve Jobs and Eric Schmidt Spotted Together Again: Photos - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-and-eric-schmidt-spotted-drinking-coffee-together-2010-3

======
lazugod
I know this is vaguely relevant to people interested in the gathering
hostilities between Google and Apple; yet I can't help but see this as tabloid
material, in the style of "Brad and Angelina Spotted Together Again".

